# HD in FT. Worth



## Edhern (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm interested in a Turbo HD package using a 211 that I can obtain, but I'd like to know which dish and LNB I need for the Ft. Worth area. Since its only HD channels, are the 110 and 119 necessary? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You want a Dish 1000/1000.2. Dallas HD locals as well as a handful of national HD channels are on 110, the rest are on 129.


----------

